# WTB Roval SL 25 wheelset...



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

If anyone in Socal has a set of these wheels and want to sell them, please lmk. Thanks.

Update: Just picked up a brand new set off a 2011 Tarmac Pro with S-works tires and skewers for $450.00.


----------

